# SELFBANK:Invitaciones para ganar 240 € fáciles con



## faemino72 (25 Mar 2010)

Buenas, es mi primer post y no he visto si hay un hilo de presentaciones, si lo hay no lo he encontrado... 

Al loro forma fàcil de ganar 60+60+60+60 € = 240 € con Selfbank.

Ha lanzado un tipo plan "amigo" de ING en que tanto al que invita como al invitado nuevo cliente le ingresan 60 €. La única condición es que tienes que tener en algun momento hasta 31 enero 2011 un saldo de 1000 €.

Lo bueno es que al nuevo cliente se le permiten realizar 3 invitaciones a nuevos clientes.

Es un banco de La Caixa, sin comisiones. O sea que cuando tengas todos los incentivos, adios muy buenas.

Os adjunto las bases de la promocion.

Si hay alguien interesado de verdad, que se ponga en contacto por privado

Saludos, y enhorabuena por el foro.

BASES DE LA CAMPAÑA DE MGM DE SELF BANK
INCENTIVO 60 EUROS AL RECOMENDAR A UN NUEVO CLIENTE
FECHAS DE LA PROMOCION:
La promoción SELF BANK de MGM, comenzará el día 11 de Marzo de 2010 y se considerará finalizada el día 31 de Diciembre de 2010.
Self Bank se reserva el derecho de ampliar las fechas de la promoción.
DEFINICIONES:
Invitante: Cliente de Self Bank que recomienda a otra persona a darse de en Self Bank abriéndose cualquier tipo de cuenta de las ofertadas por Self Bank.
Invitado: Persona recomendada a darse de alta en Self Bank abriéndose cualquier tipo de cuenta de las ofertadas por Self Bank.
MECANICA DE LA PROMOCIÓN:
La promoción consiste en un incentivo de 60€ tanto para el invitado como para el invitante, una vez cumplidos los requisitos.
El invitado deberá identificar a su invitante rellenando el campo de código de la promoción con el e-mail del invitante en el momento de solicitar su cuenta.
Para poder recibir este incentivo el invitado debe llegar a tener un saldo de 1.000€, en el momento que detectemos este saldo, se procederá a realizar el ingreso de los 60€ tanto al invitante como al invitado.
Para que tanto el invitado como el invitante tengan derecho a percibir los 60€, el invitado deberá tener un saldo total mínimo de 1.000€ en su cuenta de Self Bank antes del 31 de Enero de 2011. Una vez detectado el saldo de 1.000€, se procederá a realizar el ingreso en efectivo de 60€ tanto al invitado como al invitante en su cuenta de Self Bank
CONDICIONES DE LA PROMOCIÓN:
La promoción para invitantes es válida para todos los clientes de Self Bank que tenga una cuenta operativa, independientemente del producto contratado. El invitante podrá recibir un máximo de 3 incentivos anuales.
La promoción para invitados es válida exclusivamente para nuevos clientes de Self Bank, es decir, aquellas personas físicas o jurídicas que no tengan ninguna cuenta abierta en Self Bank con anterioridad a la fecha de
inicio de la promoción el día 11 de Marzo de 2010, es decir, no tendrán derecho a beneficiarse de ella aquellas personas físicas o jurídicas que tengan una cuenta de cualquier tipo abierta en Self Bank ya sea como primeros titulares, titular adicional, autorizado o cualquier otro tipo de intervención con anterioridad al 11 de Marzo de 2010.
El invitado podrá ser invitante una vez convertido en cliente, pudiendo cobrar a su vez un máximo de 3 incentivos anuales por invitaciones, aparte del incentivo cobrado por invitado.
El invitado debe cumplir los requisitos habituales para la apertura de cuenta, (envío de formulario de alta, fotocopia del documento de identidad y realización del primer ingreso).
Los empleados de Self Bank no recibirán el incentivo de invitante, pero sus invitados podrán recibir el incentivo correspondiente de invitado.
ASPECTOS LEGALES DE LA PROMOCIÓN:
Esta promoción es acumulable a cualquier otra promoción u oferta que pueda estar vigente en Self Bank.
Self Bank se reserva el derecho de ampliar el plazo de validez de la promoción.
La promoción está limitada a una sola cuenta por cliente y hogar independientemente del número de cuentas que el cliente pueda abrir o tener abiertas. Es decir, si se demuestra que el titular tiene o está directamente vinculado con varias cuentas abiertas en Self Bank la promoción se le asignará sola y exclusivamente en la primera de ellas que cumpla las condiciones de esta promoción.
Self Bank se reserva el derecho de cancelar la promoción a aquella persona que estime haya actuado de mala fe.
Para ser cliente de Self Bank es imprescindible residir en un país de la Unión Europea.
Esta promoción es aplicable a todas las cuentas de Self Bank.
Self Bank se reserva el derecho de modificar las bases de esta promoción durante el desarrollo de la misma o los obsequios por otros de valor equivalente.
El cliente con la apertura de cuenta acepta las bases de la promoción.
Esta promoción se encuentra registrada ante D. José Usera Cano, notario de Madrid.


----------



## jmoraf (25 Mar 2010)

llamando a Different


----------



## AlzaMentes (26 Mar 2010)

alguien sabe algo d esto, alguna experiencia con esta entidad, es seria o de fiar.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Mar 2010)

En el club de ahorradores están organizándose una cadena para pasar invitaciones por si estáis interesados conseguir esa promoción:

- selfbank 60 euros - Club Ahorristas

Salu2.


----------



## faemino72 (26 Mar 2010)

AlzaMentes dijo:


> alguien sabe algo d esto, alguna experiencia con esta entidad, es seria o de fiar.



Hombre como todas..... Pertenece a La Caixa y eso ya es una garantia. Banco totalmente online sin comisiones. Yo el alta la realize en 5 minutos.

La cuestión es que la oferta no vincula a mantener el saldo de 1000 € ningun tipo de periodo. Pones tus mil euros, cobras tus incentivos cuando tu invitado tambien tenga de saldo 1000 € y adios muy buenas. 

En principio no hay trampa ni cartón. He puesto el mensaje en este foro porque he visto que no se ha tratado el tema. Todavía me quedan 2 invitaciones si os interesa. En otros foros especializados en ahorro ya se está tratando el tema
san google os lo revelará.

Saludos


----------



## lobox (26 Mar 2010)

Si alguien esta interesado tambien tengo 3 invitaciones.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Mar 2010)

Me apunto.

Si me mandáis un MP lo organizamos.

Sabéis si los amigos a los que invitar pueden ser familiares?


----------



## faemino72 (26 Mar 2010)

tienes un privado Silenciosa

Saludos


----------



## faemino72 (26 Mar 2010)

Gracias tucapital por apoyarme, porque he visto que han etiquetado el tema "ave de rapiña sobrevolando foro, carroñero posteando guano" y la verdad es que no me ha hecho mucha gracia.. Por lo menos a ti te conocen !! Nos leemos en ahorristas...


----------



## Popette (26 Mar 2010)

nada + 10 bla


----------



## Nopleravet (26 Mar 2010)

> Self Bank se reserva el derecho de cancelar la promoción a aquella persona que estime haya actuado de mala fe.





> Self Bank se reserva el derecho de modificar las bases de esta promoción durante el desarrollo de la misma o los obsequios por otros de valor equivalente.



En esas dos frases esta la trampa. No vais a timar a un banco tan facilmente


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Abr 2010)

Si alguien tiene invitaciones que me mande un mp.


----------



## euriborfree (5 Abr 2010)

faemino72 dijo:


> Gracias tucapital por apoyarme, porque he visto que han etiquetado el tema "ave de rapiña sobrevolando foro, carroñero posteando guano" y la verdad es que no me ha hecho mucha gracia.. Por lo menos a ti te conocen !! Nos leemos en ahorristas...



Cuando uno llega nuevo a un foro y lo primero que hace es una propuesta como la tuya es normal que levante ampollas.

Al fin y al cabo en este foro te has registrado solo para esto, no?


----------



## faemino72 (7 Abr 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Cuando uno llega nuevo a un foro y lo primero que hace es una propuesta como la tuya es normal que levante ampollas.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo en este foro te has registrado solo para esto, no?



Entiendo que podais pensar eso. Me he registrado para hacerlo extensivo a 
más gente y que se pueda beneficiar el máximo número de personas. Si algun moderador le parece mal o incumple alguna norma del foro que cierre el tema.

Gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Simplemente comentar que ya me he dado de alta gracias al amigo faemino72 así que ya no necesito la invitación.



Nopleravet dijo:


> En esas dos frases esta la trampa. No vais a timar a un banco tan facilmente



De momento están cumpliendo, espero no haber llegado tarde


----------



## guanma (11 Abr 2010)

Si alguien necesita una invitación,yo tengo disponibles, la cuenta la tengo activa y con los 1000 euros, mandar privado o a juanmatdi@hotmail.com, gracias.


----------



## bentox (12 Abr 2010)

Tengo 3 invitaciones disponibles. Quien este interesado que me mande un privado


----------



## xllovera (12 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes, 

Dispongo de 1000 euros para ser invitado y realizar el primer ingreso. Si alguien le interesa que contacte conmigo por correo electronico. 

Juanma te he enviado un correo electronico por privado. Ya diras. 

Gracias,


----------



## guanma (12 Abr 2010)

x xllovera: ya te he contestado confirma


----------



## favelados (12 Abr 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> llamando a Different



Different no fabrica para otras marcas!


----------



## Goodbye (17 Jul 2010)

Self bank baja su remuneracion de euribor semanal + 1,7 a 1,4. 

30 PB menos de rentabilidad hoygan!!!


----------



## hermes_ (20 Jul 2010)

He cumplido los 3 meses, con los 1000€ ingresados, así que el que quiera
una invitación, todavia me quedan las 3, enviar privado.
saludos.


----------



## bentox (25 Jul 2010)

Para quien quiera obtener los primeros 60€ de los 240 que da selfbank, tengo 3 invitaciones disponibles y + de 3 meses en selfbank para poder invitar.
Interesados mandarme un privado


----------



## hermes_ (27 Jul 2010)

Parece q la cosa está muy parada,
y eso, q la promo me parece muy interesante, con esa posibilidad de llegar a 240€,
será el veranito tan caluroso, jeje.
A ver si cuando empiece el curso en septiembre,esto se anima;el banco en sí,no me parece mala opción para alguien q no tenga nada en banca "Online".
saludos.


----------



## hermes_ (9 Ago 2010)

UP!
ánimo a todos los subasteros patrios!


----------



## hombre_de_papel (11 Ago 2010)

Yo todavia tengo invitaciones, interesados enviar mail por mp

saludos


----------



## Moliva (12 Ago 2010)

Pero ¿hay que tener los 1000 euros 3 meses para cobrar los 60 o para poder invitar? En ese caso ¿qué remuneración dan? Podría estar interesado si alguien tiene invitaciones, los 1000 no son problema.


----------



## bentox (12 Ago 2010)

Moliva dijo:


> Pero ¿hay que tener los 1000 euros 3 meses para cobrar los 60 o para poder invitar? En ese caso ¿qué remuneración dan? Podría estar interesado si alguien tiene invitaciones, los 1000 no son problema.



Hola, no hace falta que tengas los 1000 euros durante los 3 meses, aunque si los tienes no pasa nada. Ya que la cuenta remunerada da un 1,4+Euribor semanal.

Simplemente necesitas hacer el ingreso de los 1000€ y esperar unos días a que te abonen los 60€ de la promoción. Después tras 3 meses de haberte dado de alta puedes invitar a 3 personas y ganar los otros 180€.

Si te interesa enviame un privado con tu nombre y apellidos y tu dirección de email. Es lo que me pide selfbank para enviarte la invitación.


Estas son las condiciones

https://www.selfbank.es/generes/marketing/promo/Bases_MGM.pdf 

Un saludoy si tienes alguna duda más no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## quaver (12 Ago 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Hola, no hace falta que tengas los 1000 euros durante los 3 meses, aunque si los tienes no pasa nada. Ya que la cuenta remunerada da un 1,4+Euribor semanal.
> 
> Simplemente necesitas hacer el ingreso de los 1000€ y esperar unos días a que te abonen los 60€ de la promoción. Después tras 3 meses de haberte dado de alta puedes invitar a 3 personas y ganar los otros 180€.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo es el proceso de apertura?


----------



## hombre_de_papel (12 Ago 2010)

solo teneis que daros de alta desde el enlace que ponga en el correo invitacion
aun me kedan invitaciones. interesados enviarme por privado vuestros correos y nombre ( no hace falta apellidos)


----------



## bentox (12 Ago 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Cómo es el proceso de apertura?



Es muy sencillo. 
-Recibes la invitación de la persona que ya sea cliente de selfbank con 3 meses de antiguedad mínimo.
-Desde esa invitación rellenas los datos que te piden
-En la parte que pone promoción (nombre de la persona amiga) pones el correo electrónico de la persona que te ha invitado.
-Haces el ingreso de los 1000€
-en unos días recibes los primeros 60€.

Si te quieres dar de alta envíame un privado con nombre, apellidos y email para enviarte la invitación

Un saludo


----------



## quaver (12 Ago 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Es muy sencillo.
> -Recibes la invitación de la persona que ya sea cliente de selfbank con 3 meses de antiguedad mínimo.
> -Desde esa invitación rellenas los datos que te piden
> -En la parte que pone promoción (nombre de la persona amiga) pones el correo electrónico de la persona que te ha invitado.
> ...



¿No se cubre ningún impreso (datos personales, domicilio, etc)?
¿No se recibe ninguna documentación por correo?


----------



## hombre_de_papel (12 Ago 2010)

todo eso lo recibes despues de abrir la cuenta.pero para ganar los 60 € has de hacerlo desde el enlace del correo.
mandamelo por un mensaje privado y te mando la invitacion

saludos


----------



## hombre_de_papel (13 Ago 2010)

La oferta sigue en pie.
up


----------



## Hackusho (14 Ago 2010)

uolas, pues yo estoy interesado, esperare alguna invitacion.


----------



## telele (14 Ago 2010)

Hackusho dijo:


> uolas, pues yo estoy interesado, esperare alguna invitacion.



tienes un privado


----------



## automatetrading (16 Ago 2010)

Necesito un privado :XX:


----------



## bentox (16 Ago 2010)

automatetrading dijo:


> Necesito un privado :XX:



Tienes un privado


----------



## aketxa (16 Ago 2010)

Yo estoy interesado en abrirme una cuenta. Quien me quiera dar una invitacion que me mande un privado.


----------



## bentox (16 Ago 2010)

aketxa dijo:


> Yo estoy interesado en abrirme una cuenta. Quien me quiera dar una invitacion que me mande un privado.



Tienes un privado


----------



## vayafuturo (18 Ago 2010)

Hola ,

estoy interesado en abrirme una cuenta. 

Algun interesado en dar una invitacion que me mande un privado.


----------



## hombre_de_papel (18 Ago 2010)

ya me kedan pocas invitaciones... el ke quiera aun esta a tiempo.

saludos


----------



## hombre_de_papel (22 Ago 2010)

La oferta sigue en pie

up


----------



## Neoaurofilo (22 Ago 2010)

hombre_de_papel dijo:


> solo teneis que daros de alta desde el enlace que ponga en el correo invitacion
> aun me kedan invitaciones. interesados enviarme por privado vuestros correos y nombre ( no hace falta apellidos)



Tienes un privado.

Edito: dos privados. En el primero no puse ni correos ni nombre.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ago 2010)

Estoy interesado, saveis si siguen ofertando los "otros 200€ por traspaso de fondos de otras entidades" en su web no sale nada....


----------



## hermes_ (23 Ago 2010)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Estoy interesado, saveis si siguen ofertando los "otros 200€ por traspaso de fondos de otras entidades" en su web no sale nada....



tienes un MP, 
seguimos en contacto.

saludos.


----------



## hombre_de_papel (24 Ago 2010)

Ya me kedan pocas invitaciones...
enviadme el email y el nombre por mp

saludos


----------



## freddyvoorhees (24 Ago 2010)

Duda. El ingreso inicial de los 1000 euros que se haría, vía OTE o transferencia corriente?


----------



## telele (24 Ago 2010)

freddyvoorhees dijo:


> Duda. El ingreso inicial de los 1000 euros que se haría, vía OTE o transferencia corriente?



Es indiferente, la bonificación la nigresan cuando detectan al menos 1000€ de saldo. Con OTE te podrían retener el dinero hasta 60días según nueva norma sobre domiciliaciones. Yo hize OTE de 50€ y luego transferencia. 

Si estás interesado mándame MP que aún tengo invitaciones.


----------



## hermes_ (25 Ago 2010)

Con transferencia va más ràpido, 
a mi tb. me quedan invitaciones, 
saludos.


----------



## hombre_de_papel (25 Ago 2010)

Yo tambien tengo invitaciones disponibles, interesados enviar email y nombre por mp

saludos


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ago 2010)

Me interesa el tema, pero es que no me fio ni un pelo de la Caixa... No veo claro dejarles a estos gañanes 1000 euros hasta enero...


----------



## Norik103 (30 Ago 2010)

Hola soy nuevo aqui, he leido algunos pots interesantes y al final leyendo esto me he preguntado... funciona?? alguien ha cobrado y ya ha sacado el dinero sin problemas??? si es así, me interesa una invitacion !!


----------



## hermes_ (30 Ago 2010)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me interesa el tema, pero es que no me fio ni un pelo de la Caixa... No veo claro dejarles a estos gañanes 1000 euros hasta enero...



tienes un MP,
seguimos en contacto.

saludos.


----------



## lobox (30 Ago 2010)

Norik103 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo aqui, he leido algunos pots interesantes y al final leyendo esto me he preguntado... funciona?? alguien ha cobrado y ya ha sacado el dinero sin problemas??? si es así, me interesa una invitacion !!



Tienes un mp


----------



## hermes_ (30 Ago 2010)

Norik103 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo aqui, he leido algunos pots interesantes y al final leyendo esto me he preguntado... funciona?? alguien ha cobrado y ya ha sacado el dinero sin problemas??? si es así, me interesa una invitacion !!



Otro mp para ti,
seguimos en contacto.
Y sí, funciona, pagan y no hay ningún problema en cuanto a transferencias.

saludos.


----------



## hermes_ (30 Ago 2010)

lobox dijo:


> Tienes un mp



Uys, por un minuto me he adelantado, esto es como el atleta q mete la cabeza en la linea de meta, y le arrebata la victoria por una décima a su contrincante,


----------



## lobox (30 Ago 2010)

hermes_ dijo:


> Uys, por un minuto me he adelantado, esto es como el atleta q mete la cabeza en la linea de meta, y le arrebata la victoria por una décima a su contrincante,



Ya le había escrito el privado antes de dejar el mensaje en el foro.


----------



## hermes_ (30 Ago 2010)

Pego las características de esta promo, una vez más, y q sirva de recordatorio:

"MECANICA DE LA PROMOCIÓN:
La promoción consiste en un incentivo de 60€ tanto para el invitado como para el invitador, una vez cumplidos los requisitos.
El invitado deberá identificar a su invitador rellenando el campo de código de la promoción del apartado 9 del alta, con el e-mail del invitador en el momento de solicitar su cuenta y solicitar la cuenta a través del correo de invitación, cualquier otra forma de alta no será válida.
Para que tanto el invitado como el invitante tengan derecho a percibir los 60€, el invitado deberá tener un saldo total mínimo de 1.000€ en su cuenta de Self Bank antes del 31 de Enero de 2011. Una vez detectado el saldo de 1.000€, se procederá a realizar el ingreso en efectivo de 60€ tanto al invitado como al invitante en su cuenta de Self Bank.

CONDICIONES DE LA PROMOCIÓN:
La promoción para el invitador es válida para todos los clientes de Self Bank con una antigüedad mínima de 3 meses, independientemente del producto contratado. El invitador podrá recibir un máximo de 3 incentivos anuales, independientemente del número de invitaciones realizadas.
La promoción para invitados es válida exclusivamente para nuevos clientes de Self Bank, es decir, aquellas personas físicas o jurídicas que no tengan ninguna cuenta abierta en Self Bank con anterioridad a la fecha de inicio de la promoción el día 11 de Marzo de 2010, es decir, no tendrán derecho a beneficiarse de ella aquellas personas físicas o jurídicas que
tengan una cuenta de cualquier tipo abierta en Self Bank ya sea como primeros titulares, titular adicional, autorizado o cualquier otro tipo de intervención con anterioridad al 11 de Marzo de 2010.
El invitado podrá ser invitador una vez convertido en cliente y pasados tres meses, pudiendo cobrar a su vez un máximo de 3 incentivos anuales por invitaciones, aparte del incentivo cobrado por invitado.
El invitado debe cumplir los requisitos habituales para la apertura de cuenta, (envío de formulario de alta, fotocopia del documento de identidad e identificación a través de una Orden de Traspaso Efectiva)
Los empleados de Self Bank no recibirán el incentivo de invitador, pero sus invitados podrán recibir el incentivo correspondiente de invitado."

Saludos, y anímense!!


----------



## hombre_de_papel (30 Ago 2010)

Cierto , la promocion funciona.
Interesados en ganar 60 € por la cara..
enviarme un privado con nombre y email.

saludos


----------



## hermes_ (1 Sep 2010)

Anímense, que ya queda menos, 

La promo tiene buena pinta,
saludos.


----------



## Hackusho (2 Sep 2010)

una question, hay que esperar a los 3 meses para poder enviar invitaciones y recibir los leureles correspondientes o nada más hacerte la cuenta e ingresar los mil leuros y esperar a tu primer ingreso de los 60€, despues ya puedes empezar a invitar. Haber si alguien lo sabe y asi no hay k esperar 3 meses k se acaba el tiempo ienso:. un saludo.


----------



## lobox (2 Sep 2010)

Hackusho dijo:


> una question, hay que esperar a los 3 meses para poder enviar invitaciones y recibir los leureles correspondientes o nada más hacerte la cuenta e ingresar los mil leuros y esperar a tu primer ingreso de los 60€, despues ya puedes empezar a invitar. Haber si alguien lo sabe y asi no hay k esperar 3 meses k se acaba el tiempo ienso:. un saludo.



Hay que esperar los 3 meses.


----------



## hermes_ (5 Sep 2010)

Anímense, que ya queda menos, 

La promo tiene buena pinta,
saludos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Sep 2010)

Hola, alguien que tenga alguna invitacion que me envie privado.

Saludos


----------



## hombre_de_papel (5 Sep 2010)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Hola, alguien que tenga alguna invitacion que me envie privado.
> 
> Saludos



tienes un MP


----------



## lobox (5 Sep 2010)

a mi me quedan dos invitaciones por si alguien esta interesado.


----------



## noviercas2010 (5 Sep 2010)

Esta promo es cojonuda. A mí me invitaron y repartí las tres invitaciones bonificadas antes de que pusiesen lo de los tres meses para invitar. Por 1000 euros me saqué en unas semanas 190€ netos. Eso si, conmigo han ganado que he dejado ese dinero en sus cuentas y que me llevo ahora de viaje a Usa la American Express que dan gratis.


----------



## hermes_ (6 Sep 2010)

A ver esos 60€(menos retención 19% claro).

saludos.


----------



## lobox (7 Sep 2010)

emuleslinks dijo:


> si alguien tiene invitación que me pase por favor



Tienes un MP


----------



## victorman84 (8 Sep 2010)

Necesito una invitación, ¿alguien tiene?


----------



## hermes_ (8 Sep 2010)

te he mandado un mp, victorman84
saludos.


----------



## Montana (9 Sep 2010)

Yo también estoy interesada en recibir una invitación, parece interesante, lo que no sé es cuanto tiempo tardaré luego en colocar las invitaciones mías. ¿cuanto estais tardando vosotros? 

Podíamos hacer una cadena también aquí en este hilo para que tuvieramos más contactos disponibles. Eso nos beneficiaria a todos los que se apunten, no?

Por cierto, para quien lo sepa, te dan tarjeta de debito con la cuenta? cobran algo por ella?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (9 Sep 2010)

lobox dijo:


> a mi me quedan dos invitaciones por si alguien esta interesado.



¿Quién se casa?
¿Hay que hacer regalo?


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (12 Sep 2010)

Yo tengo 3 invitaciones, si alguien quiere una que me envie un privado con su correo y nombre


----------



## ocithanus (12 Sep 2010)

Muy buenas, alguno que me invite a la promocion?


----------



## ocithanus (12 Sep 2010)

Gracias a los que se han interesado, ya tengo invitacion


----------



## adf (28 Sep 2010)

quien este interesado en los 60 euros que me escriba, tengo invitaciones
paular55555@gmail.com


----------



## lobox (28 Sep 2010)

A me queda una invitación aun.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

Otro que le queda una invitacion, interesados mandad Nombre completo y email por privado


----------



## realxp (29 Sep 2010)

Si eres de los que se comen hasta las raspas del pescado, entonces yo puedo ayudarte a comprar más. *Tengo 2 invitaciones para Selfbank*, te guio en todo el proceso, solo mandame un MP o un mail a real_xp2@yahoo.es y cruzamos el desierto juntos.

PD: El mensaje es serio.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Sep 2010)

Esto como va ? Metes 1.000€ y al dia siguiente los sacas o tienes que dejarlos hasta enero de 2011 ?


----------



## realxp (29 Sep 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esto como va ? Metes 1.000€ y al dia siguiente los sacas o tienes que dejarlos hasta enero de 2011 ?



Hola, tu te das de alta a través de una invitación de alguien que pueda hacerlo (por ejemplo yo) te envían los papeles, los devuelves firmados y en cuanto tengas la cuenta activa ingresas los mil euros y en pocos días recibes los 60€ de la promoción, desde ese momento los puedes sacar todos mediante una transferencia a tu cuenta de siempre sin gasto alguno, y ahí se acaba todo. 

Si te interesa mándame un privado o mail a real_xp2@yahoo.es y te invito, luego te voy guiando hasta acabar y veras que fácil era.

SAludos.


----------



## Dennster (6 Oct 2010)

Hola a todos,

Me quedan un par de invitaciones, si disponéis de 1000 euros movibles y queréis ganar 60 euros (48 después de impuestos) mandadme un privado.

Saludos!


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (6 Oct 2010)

Yo también tengo invitación. Pero sólo atiendo a foreras.

Mándame un afoto en pelotas y mil euros y te mando una imbitasión.


----------



## Nar-- (9 Oct 2010)

Y que cuenta es la que abrís, la euribor??

La remuneración de esta cuenta se compone de EURIBOR a una semana + 1,4% (2% T.A.E.).

Y despues para cancelarla? problemas, gastos?

Mandadme una invitación.


----------



## Dennster (9 Oct 2010)

Sí, la cuenta euribor, la remuneración actualmente es la que dices pero al estar sujeta al euribor es variable.

No hay porqué cancelar la cuenta, si no quieres usarla la dejas a cero y listo, no cobran por nada, ni por tarjetas, ni transferencias, como en casi cualquier cuenta online.

Además siempre viene bien tener algo de dinero en ella puesto que tienes todos los cajeros de la Caixa para sacar dinero sin comisiones.

Te mando un MP.


----------



## Nar-- (9 Oct 2010)

ok ya te contesté, tb veo que te devuelve el 1% en compras, que condiciones tienen en eso?


----------



## Dennster (9 Oct 2010)

Me parece que sólo si solicitas la tarjeta AMEX:

http://www.selfbank.es/tarjetas/tarjeta-gratis/tipos-de-tarjetas/tarjeta-american-express.phtml

De todas formas esta tarjeta en España la aceptan en pocos sitios, es más bien para viajar. Yo sólo pedí la visa electrón (débito).


----------



## Nar-- (9 Oct 2010)

Cierto por lo que veo es solo con Amex y al loro que tiene una comisión de 50€ el segundo año y restantes.

SelfBank devuelve el 1% de las compras con sus tarjeta American Express

Aunque en su pag. dice que es gratis siempre ¿?. 
http://www.selfbank.es/tarjetas/tarjeta-gratis/tipos-de-tarjetas/tarjeta-american-express.phtml


----------



## Dennster (9 Oct 2010)

Te copio lo que dicen en otro foro:



> Lo de los 50 euros lo quitaron hace tres meses y así lo actualizaron en el panel de tarifas de selfbank (hay sale gratuita pa' siempre).



American Express De Self Bank Foro: Tarjetas de Credito o Debito Ofertas Bancarias


----------



## realxp (14 Oct 2010)

Me queda una y solo una, algun interesado? MP o email a real_xp2@yhaoo.es


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2010)

Alguien con invis y algo de "solera" en el foro?


----------



## lobox (18 Oct 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> Alguien con invis y algo de "solera" en el foro?



Tienes un MP:Baile:


----------



## freddyvoorhees (19 Oct 2010)

¿Es normal que me llegue la tarjeta de coordenadas pero no la contraseña para acceder a la página web?


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Oct 2010)

La contraseña la has puesto tu al crear la cuenta.


----------



## androide (19 Oct 2010)

Hola, busco invitacion para abrir una cuenta en selfbank con algun incentivo.

Necesitando 3 meses de antiguedad solo podre acogerme a "ser invitado" y no me dara tiempo a buscar invitados asi que el incentivo extra por vuestra parte seria un buen empujon para animarme con el papeleo.
Ofrezco seriedad, formalidad y agilidad.

Interesados enviarme un mensaje privado y nos ponemos con ello de inmediato.

Gracias.


----------



## Dennster (9 Nov 2010)

Me queda una invitacion, el que me envie privado o conteste a este mensaje se la queda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Goodbye (9 Nov 2010)

¿alguien sabe lo que tardan en pagarla? Invité a alguien que se apuntó hace 2 semanas y no hemos recibido nada.


----------



## quaver (9 Nov 2010)

Goodbye dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe lo que tardan en pagarla? Invité a alguien que se apuntó hace 2 semanas y no hemos recibido nada.



Puede llamar o escribir a atención al cliente pidiendo que revisen su caso,
indicándoles que habiendo cumplido los requisitos todavía no le han abonado el incentivo.


----------



## Hackusho (9 Nov 2010)

uolas a todos, tengo invitaciones, si alguien esta interesado que me envie un mensaje privado, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Goodbye (10 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Puede llamar o escribir a atención al cliente pidiendo que revisen su caso,
> indicándoles que habiendo cumplido los requisitos todavía no le han abonado el incentivo.




Nada, son unos incompetentes y me han dicho que el "amigo" no ha hecho bien no se que. 

Mi "amigo" ha retirado el dinero y yo no sé si retirar el mío tambien ahora que me han bajado el interés del 2,2% al 1,70%.


----------



## Joseluislinares (11 Nov 2010)

buenas. 
Me ofrezco para una invitacion que me quedan. 
Ya realicé dos con exito para ambos (mi invitado y un servidor). 
Tambien me ofrezco a dar cualquier clase de explicación del procedimiento de bonificación con detalles, y sin compromiso.

Al que le interese, sólo tiene que mandarme un email a "burgosma1 @ yahoo.com" .

Saludos.


----------



## enriquenatal (11 Nov 2010)

Hola,

Me queda una invitación. Si estás interesado en que te abonen 60 EUR, recuerda que tienes que alcanzar un saldo de 1000 EUR en tu cuenta de selfbank, me puedes enviar un mensaje privado dándome tu e-mail y tu nombre y te envio una invitación. Un saludo, Enrique.


----------



## Hackusho (17 Nov 2010)

up !!

Y de paso digo que tengo invitaciones , quien este interesado que me envie un mensaje privado, saludosss


----------



## realxp (18 Nov 2010)

*Como el ajo, por ti por majo*

Vamos, que hay que comprarles los jueguetes a los niños.

Solo tengo una y solo una, algun interesado? MP o email a real_xp2@yhaoo.es

Total seriedad y expereriencia comprovable. He dado 2 y ya estan de vacaciones en el Caribe! ::


----------



## quaver (18 Nov 2010)

realxp dijo:


> Vamos, que hay que comprarles los jueguetes a los niños.
> 
> Solo tengo una y solo una, algun interesado? MP o email a real_xp2@yhaoo.es
> 
> Total seriedad y expereriencia *comprovable*. He dado 2 y ya estan de vacaciones en el Caribe! ::



Comprobable 

+10c


----------



## d3d (21 Nov 2010)

Hola,
Yo también tengo invitaciones por si aún queda alguna persona interesada.
Saludos.


----------



## ragnor (21 Nov 2010)

¿Seguro que es de fiar?
Me extraña muchísimo que un banco sea capaz de regalar dinero...
¿Me fío?

Ah, esto no lo había visto:


> El invitado podrá ser invitador una vez convertido en cliente y pasados tres meses, pudiendo cobrar a su vez un máximo de 3 incentivos anuales por invitaciones, aparte del incentivo cobrado por invitado.



Así que, ahora, ya sólo podría conseguir los 60€.
No sé si por esa cantidad me vale la pena "arriesgarme" y hacerme una cuenta en otro banco. ¿Hay alguna pega luego para cancelar la cuenta? Llevo meses intentando cancelar una del Santander...


----------



## Hackusho (29 Nov 2010)

UP !!
tengo invitaciones, enviarme un mensaje privado interesados.


----------



## fasbird (3 Dic 2010)

Acabo de cumplir los tres meses en SELFBANC ya me dieron a la semana 60 euros y ahora voy a invitar a 3 personas. Al abrir la cta. te darán 60 y para mi otros 60, cuando lleves 3 meses igual que yo, podrás hacer lo mismo.
Así que para el que quiera invitaciones yo tengo 3 ahora. Escribir me un correo privado a fabian.avila@gmail.com y hablamos.


----------



## Montana (5 Dic 2010)

Yo también tengo tres invitaciones de Self Bank disponibles. Si alguién está interesado, puede contactar conmigo mediante un privado o bien en el correo abmj@ono.com. 

Los 60 euros te los dan al principio, nada más abrir la cuenta, si todo está bien. Un saludo.


----------



## tintae (6 Dic 2010)

*Invitaciones con 60 EUR. de Self Bank ....Ultimos dias!*

*Hola, os informo que ya poseo las tres invitaciones para aquellos que quieran obtener los 60 Euros que da Self Bank en su promoción "By the face".*

_Las invitaciones caducan el 31 de Diciembre de 2010, ultimo día para darse de alta a través del código que os puedo enviar. Como digo, tengo únicamente 3._

Para ello tenéis que poneros en contacto conmigo en la siguiente dirección de correo:

v71yhb@tempalias.com

Para ver en profundidad la promoción que realiza el banco también te invito a que lo veas en el siguiente enlace:

http://www.selfbank.es/generes/marketing/promo/Bases_MGM.pdf

*Básicamente la promoción consiste en un incentivo de 60€ tanto para el invitado como 
para el invitador, una vez cumplidos los requisitos.*

(El sistema es parecido a los apadrinamientos del plan amigo de ING). 

El invitado deberá identificar a su invitador rellenando el campo de código 
de la promoción del apartado 9 del alta, con el e-mail del invitador en el 
momento de solicitar su cuenta y solicitar la cuenta a través del correo de 
invitación, cualquier otra forma de alta no será válida. 

Para que tanto el invitado como el invitante tengan derecho a percibir los 
60€, el invitado deberá tener un saldo total mínimo de 1.000€ en su 
cuenta de Self Bank antes del 31 de Enero de 2011. Una vez detectado el 
saldo de 1.000€, se procederá a realizar el ingreso en efectivo de 60€ 
tanto al invitado como al invitante en su cuenta de Self Bank.


----------



## tintae (7 Dic 2010)

*Self Bank no tiene comision por cancelar la cuenta igual que otros bancos on-line*



ragnor dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es de fiar?
> Me extraña muchísimo que un banco sea capaz de regalar dinero...
> ¿Me fío?
> 
> ...



Por captar clientes se llegan a realizar campañas sorprendentes, pero no se por qué te extraña, ING tiene el plan amigo en el que da 50 Euros. Uno-e tiene una promoción en la que te da un 20% de la primera nómina, incluso si es la de Diciembre con paga extra!!!

Si tienes estos ejemplos para captar clientes, y que ya llevan tiempo lanzando promos, ¿por qué Self Bank debía extrañarte?

De todas formas para tu tranquilidad, en el tiempo que llevo con Self Bank no he tenido problemas, cero comisiones.

Respecto a cancelarla, tampoco hay problema, sin comisiones, igual que la abriste la cierras, la manera es muy similar.

Además puedes hacerlo en cuanto te ingresen los 60 Euros, coges y te vas con el dinero a otra parte.

Espero haber despejado tus dudas.

Por cierto, aun me quedan invitaciones disponibles.

Quien quiera que me mande un correo a v71yhb@tempalias.com


----------



## noviercas2010 (9 Dic 2010)

Otro que tiene invitaciones, sólo tenéis que pedirlas.


----------



## tintae (9 Dic 2010)

*La última invitación!*

*Actualizo el post para comunicar que aún me queda una invitación.*

La invitación caduca el 31 de Diciembre de 2010, ultimo día para darse de alta a través del código que os puedo enviar. Como digo, solo me queda la última de las tres.

*Para ello tenéis que poneros en contacto conmigo en la siguiente dirección de correo:*

v71yhb@tempalias.com

Para ver en profundidad la promoción que realiza el banco también te invito a que lo veas en el siguiente enlace:

http://www.selfbank.es/generes/marketing/promo/Bases_MGM.pdf

*Básicamente la promoción consiste en un incentivo de 60€ tanto para el invitado como
para el invitador, una vez cumplidos los requisitos.
*
(El sistema es parecido a los apadrinamientos del plan amigo de ING).

El invitado deberá identificar a su invitador rellenando el campo de código
de la promoción del apartado 9 del alta, con el e-mail del invitador en el
momento de solicitar su cuenta y solicitar la cuenta a través del correo de
invitación, cualquier otra forma de alta no será válida.

Para que tanto el invitado como el invitante tengan derecho a percibir los
60€, el invitado deberá tener un saldo total mínimo de 1.000€ en su
cuenta de Self Bank antes del 31 de Enero de 2011. Una vez detectado el
saldo de 1.000€, se procederá a realizar el ingreso en efectivo de 60€
tanto al invitado como al invitante en su cuenta de Self Bank.


----------



## hombre_de_papel (13 Dic 2010)

todavia me kedan invitaciones.
a los interesados envien privado
Saludos


----------



## noviercas2010 (19 Dic 2010)

Otro que todavía tiene invitaciones, quien quiera sólo tiene que avisar.


----------



## fasbird (19 Dic 2010)

*Invitaciones ganar 60 euros selfbank*

Todavía tengo invitaciones para ganar selfbank

contacta conmigo: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2010)

Yo abri la cuenta el 7 de Octubre, los 60€ iniciales me los dieron pero de las invitaciones me puedo olvidar, no ?


----------



## bentox (19 Dic 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo abri la cuenta el 7 de Octubre, los 60€ iniciales me los dieron pero de las invitaciones me puedo olvidar, no ?



Pues si,
a no ser que alarguen la promo como que solo pillas los primeros 60€


----------



## g0lf0 (19 Dic 2010)

pasadme un privadito con una invitación please


----------



## javigm (20 Dic 2010)

*self bank*

hola

me quedan invitaciones

jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Dic 2010)

Self Bank amplia hasta el 28 de febrero de 2011 su plan amigo.

Salu2.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Dic 2010)

Que buena noticia !! A partir del 7 de enero tendre 3 invitaciones disponibles


----------



## javigm (21 Dic 2010)

*self bank*

hola

tngo invitaciones disponibles
mi email: jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2010)

Tengo 2 invitaciones. Si a alguien le interesa no tiene mas que decirlo.


----------



## Montana (22 Dic 2010)

Sigo teniendo invitaciones, si alguien está interesado hoy me han enviado un mail diciendo que amplian la promoción hasta el 28/02/2011, y poder llevarnos 60 € cada uno. 

Podeis enviarme un privado, o bien un correo,

abmj@ono.com


----------



## Burbunvencido (23 Dic 2010)

Me interesa el asunto, pero...

...he entrado en la web de selfbank, y en el formulario para realizar la apertura de cuenta, solo aparece una promoción "turyocio", y nada respecto a la promoción de invitados/60€.

¿Estáis seguros de que sigue en pie?

¿Con cubrir el formulario online es suficiente... o remiten después algo en papel que hay que devolver cubierto?


----------



## noviercas2010 (23 Dic 2010)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Me interesa el asunto, pero...
> 
> ...he entrado en la web de selfbank, y en el formulario para realizar la apertura de cuenta, solo aparece una promoción "turyocio", y nada respecto a la promoción de invitados/60€.
> 
> ...



Sip, amigo, la promoción sigue vigente. Tan sólo tienes que poner el mail de la persona que te invita en el apartado 8 del registro.

Respecto a la segunda pregunta, sip, hay que remitir luego unos papeles firmados. Hay dos opciones, o bien te facilitan en el acto un pdf que tú imprimes y lo mandas firmado por correo, o bien te remiten el documento por correo a tu casa para que lo firmes y lo devuelvas. Tu eliges si quieres imprimir el pdf o que te lo mandes por correo.

Si necesitas invitación, avisa y te facilito mi mail para conseguir los 60€ brutos (48€ netos).


----------



## javigm (23 Dic 2010)

hola
tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## javigm (24 Dic 2010)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## fasbird (25 Dic 2010)

Todavía me queda una invitación para Selfbanc. Quien esté interesado ponerse en contacto: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## javigm (26 Dic 2010)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## fasbird (27 Dic 2010)

*Invitaciones ganar 60 euros selfbank*



g0lf0 dijo:


> pasadme un privadito con una invitación please



me queda una invitacion: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## javigm (27 Dic 2010)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## javigm (30 Dic 2010)

nadie interesado¿?


----------



## fasbird (30 Dic 2010)

*Invitaciones selfbanc*

Si alguien le interesan invitaciones para SELFBANC y ganar 60 euritos, me queda la últimal.

Ponerse en contacto conmigo: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## javigm (31 Dic 2010)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## freddyvoorhees (31 Dic 2010)

Una duda. ¿Cuándo cumples los 3 meses para poder mandar invitaciones te avisan de alguna forma o cómo va el asunto?


----------



## reydmus (2 Ene 2011)

Alguien ha cobrado esto ya???

Es que es un poco raro ver a bancos regalando pasta.

PD: A ver si esto va a ser como los sellitos.


----------



## noviercas2010 (2 Ene 2011)

Si, yo cobré en el primer tramo de la promoción, en mayo pasado. 

¿Cómo los sellitos? Hombre amigo, no entiendo cómo puedes comparar un banco on line con una empresa de venta de sellos. ¿Te refieres a que un banco sea un estafa piramidal? :8:

De todas formas, si quieres tengo invitaciones. Esto es 100 por 100 fiable. El banco pertenece a La Caixa y Societé Generale.


----------



## señor eko (2 Ene 2011)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Esto es 100 por 100 fiable. El banco pertenece a La Caixa y Societé Generale.



O sea, que hay un peligro de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## noviercas2010 (3 Ene 2011)

señor eko dijo:


> O sea, que hay un peligro de tres pares de cojones.



Corrijo entonces: Tan fiable o sumamente peligroso como meterlo en otro banco que esté bajo la protección del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos y, por tanto, del Estado español y su más que puesta en duda solvencia.


----------



## javigm (3 Ene 2011)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## aramidas (4 Ene 2011)

*¿Alguien me pasa una invitación?*

Una invitación para mi por privado. Plis

De algún forero ilustre, a poder ser!!!

Gracias.

Saludos.


Edito: Ya tengo la invitación. Gracias


----------



## fasbird (4 Ene 2011)

Si a alguien le interesan invitaciones de SELFBANC y poder ganar hasta 240 euritos, me queda la últimal.

Ponerse en contacto conmigo: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## Hackusho (6 Ene 2011)

hola, tengo invitaciones, enviarme privado si os interesa.


----------



## señor eko (6 Ene 2011)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Corrijo entonces: Tan fiable o sumamente peligroso como meterlo en *otro banco* que esté bajo la protección del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos y, por tanto, del Estado español y su más que puesta en duda solvencia.



No te confundas, mi jovencísimo padawan, una caja en España no es igual que un banco (aunque estos también estén tiritando)


----------



## noviercas2010 (6 Ene 2011)

señor eko dijo:


> No te confundas, mi jovencísimo padawan, una caja en España no es igual que un banco (aunque estos también estén tiritando)



Pero maestro, sin ánimo de pedantería o soberbia, yo hablo y asemejo un banco (selfbank) con cualquier otro banco... no con una caja. No habría error entonces...


----------



## javigm (8 Ene 2011)

*self bank*

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## fasbird (9 Ene 2011)

*Invitaciones selfbanc*

Me queda 1 invitación si a alguien le interesa: fabian.avila@gmail.com


----------



## orcblin (9 Ene 2011)

pues yo tengo todas las invitaciones, mlopezm@gmail.com


----------



## javigm (9 Ene 2011)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## javigm (12 Ene 2011)

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com
visto q no soy capaz de acabarlas ofrezco incentivo extra


----------



## capuyo28 (14 Ene 2011)

Tengo 3 invitaciones.
Si a alguien le interesa....
Ofrezco 20€ extras.


----------



## Rorschach (16 Ene 2011)

capuyo28 dijo:


> Tengo 3 invitaciones.
> Si a alguien le interesa....
> Ofrezco 20€ extras.



Estoy interesado, enviadme un privado please.


----------



## Hackusho (16 Ene 2011)

Uolas, tengo invitaciones, enviad un mp con vuestro correo electronico a quien le interese, un saludo.


----------



## hermes_ (20 Ene 2011)

Anímense, que ya queda menos, 

La promo tiene buena pinta,
saludos.


----------



## DarRoberts (20 Ene 2011)

La leche, esto parece el baile de fin de curso. ¿Qué pasa, que no os sale acompañante??? Por cierto, no me entero muy bien, al final se estafa a la Caixa o qué???? Se pueden sacar los 1000 del ala cuando uno quiera??? La Caixa está beoda???? Es que no me salen los beneficios del banco con tanto invitado...


----------



## hermes_ (21 Ene 2011)

DarRoberts dijo:


> La leche, esto parece el baile de fin de curso. ¿Qué pasa, que no os sale acompañante??? Por cierto, no me entero muy bien, al final se estafa a la Caixa o qué???? Se pueden sacar los 1000 del ala cuando uno quiera??? La Caixa está beoda???? Es que no me salen los beneficios del banco con tanto invitado...



pues ya lo ves, promoción para captar clientes;
parece ser que les va bien, en ppio. finalizaba en diciembre, y la han ampliado hasta 28/02, y además con dtos. en la tarjeta débito...
Te sacas 48€ limpios, si quieres invitac., mandame un privado.
Saludos.


----------



## noviercas2010 (21 Ene 2011)

DarRoberts dijo:


> La leche, esto parece el baile de fin de curso. ¿Qué pasa, que no os sale acompañante??? Por cierto, no me entero muy bien, al final se estafa a la Caixa o qué???? Se pueden sacar los 1000 del ala cuando uno quiera??? La Caixa está beoda???? Es que no me salen los beneficios del banco con tanto invitado...



Yo doy por hecho que esto es una de campaña de publicidad viral de esas. De este modo, llegan utilizando redes sociales/foros a un público objetivo, gente que conoce la banca online y la usa habitualmente, y que incluso prueba sus servicios por un pequeño coste para ellos. A lo mejor el dinero que se están gastante en televisión/periódicos les duraría dos telediarios y su efecto sería mucho má reducido.


----------



## dvd99 (22 Ene 2011)

Me interesa una invitación. Quien tenga alguna, que me envíe un privado

EDIT: Ya tengo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## freddyvoorhees (23 Ene 2011)

freddyvoorhees dijo:


> Una duda. ¿Cuándo cumples los 3 meses para poder mandar invitaciones te avisan de alguna forma o cómo va el asunto?



Reitero la pregunta.


----------



## Porquetulovalías (23 Ene 2011)

*yo también quisiera una*

Me interesaria una invitación si alguien tiene a bien enviármela.

Gracias.


----------



## Hackusho (24 Ene 2011)

freddyvoorhees dijo:


> Reitero la pregunta.



sip, te envian un correo.


----------



## hermes_ (26 Ene 2011)

A ver si se anima esto,
mi última invitación busca dueño.
saludos.


----------



## javigm (26 Ene 2011)

hola
tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


----------



## javigm (28 Ene 2011)

*?¿*

si la verdad parece que nadie se anima


----------



## noviercas2010 (29 Ene 2011)

Otro al que le quedan todavía alguna invitación.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Ene 2011)

Qué tiempos aquellos de Monty Python...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owxT2fy8LF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JaimeCantizanox (29 Ene 2011)

Hasta cuando dura la promoción?
Si da tiempo, me gustaría que alguien me pasase una invitación y me guiase un poco en el proceso.
Gracias


----------



## javigm (29 Ene 2011)

*self bank*

hola
tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com


te mande un privado jaimecantizanox


----------



## imsiul (1 Feb 2011)

Compañeros, me quedan invitaciones. Interesados mandadme un privado...

Saludos!


----------



## noviercas2010 (1 Feb 2011)

Otro con invitaciones.


----------



## javigm (1 Feb 2011)

hola
tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## noviercas2010 (5 Feb 2011)

Me queda una última invitación. Si alguien la quiere que me mande un mp con su mail.


----------



## javigm (5 Feb 2011)

*¿?*

hola
tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## javigm (9 Feb 2011)

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Hackusho (13 Feb 2011)

up!!

Tengo invitaciones, enviarme un mp los que esten interesados.


----------



## javigm (19 Feb 2011)

*self bank*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## endeudado (21 Feb 2011)

----------------------------------


----------



## Morfosintáctico (21 Feb 2011)

Ok, ya tengo, gracias.


----------



## javigm (22 Feb 2011)

*self bank*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## javigm (23 Feb 2011)

*Self bank*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos 

QUEDAN POCO DIAS¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## quaver (2 Mar 2011)

Han ampliado y modificado las condiciones:

landing AMIGOS 2


----------



## Hackusho (3 Mar 2011)

Tengo invitaciones, si alguien le interesa que me envie un mensaje privado, me las quitan de las manos hoyggaaann!!


----------



## cassiterita (9 Mar 2011)

Pues vaya.. creo que llego tarde a la fiesta... yo andaba buscando un banco con el que operar con fondos australianos y cosas así a buen precio y he encontrado el selfbank este.

y para mas inri, el descuento del 5% que anuncia "la caixa" (de la cual soy ahora cliente) al pagar con la american express en estaciones de servicio campsa se me queda en un 3% (segun estos tipejos el 5% de 168€ son 5.5€) :8:

La única pega que les he encontrado es precisamente que sean de la susodicha.

Edito: No llego tarde!!!!


----------



## Joseluislinares (10 Mar 2011)

*10 invitaciones más.*

tengo 10 invitaciones. 
si a alguien le interesa, mandar email a burgosma1@yahoo.com
tambien ofrezco información para quien le interese, ya que tambien realicé la anterior promoción de amigos y se como va todo el proceso.

Nota: no se si se ha comentado aquí pero según las codiciones de la promoción, solamente pueden invitar las personas que llevan en selfbank 3 meses con 300 euros en la cuenta como mínimo e ininterrumpidamente. Yo cumplo esa condición.

Saludos!


----------



## Ibanmin (24 Mar 2011)

*Nuevo en Selfbank? hasta 530€ gratis! Invitaciones aquí*

Hola a todos. 
Soy cliente de Selfbank, y existe un programa amigo en el que cada persona que se haga cliente y realice un ingreso minimo de 1000€ se le abonará la cantidad de 30 euros. Además podrá invitar él mismo a 10 amigos más y por cada amigo son 50€ para el invitador y 30€ para el invitado, o sea, en total se pueden acumular 530€ así por la cara.
La cuenta es sin comisiones, transferencias nacionales e internacionales gratis, tarjeta débito gratis, sin permanencia (puedes cobrar los 30€ y retirar el dinero cuando los recibas).

Poseo varias invitaciones, si alguien quiere una que se ponga en contacto conmigo por privado, o si necesita más información. kasel.masel@hotmail.com

Salu2.

P.D: no hay letra pequeña y es fiable 100%. Podéis ver las bases aquí: landing AMIGOS 2


----------



## amenhotep (29 Mar 2011)

cassiterita dijo:


> al pagar con la american express en estaciones de servicio campsa se me queda en un 3%



¿Dónde dice eso? Con mi Amex de Selfbank los descuentos son del 1% compres donde compres...


----------



## Joseluislinares (4 Abr 2011)

buenas. 
Me ofrezco para dos invitaciones que me quedan. 
Ya realicé otras dos con exito para ambos (mi invitado y un servidor). 
Tambien me ofrezco a dar cualquier clase de explicación del procedimiento de bonificación con detalles, y sin compromiso.

Al que le interese, sólo tiene que mandarme un email a "burgosma1 @ yahoo.com" .

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

La letra pequeña:

Te descuentan un 19% por el IRPF. O sea que los 530€ se quedan en 430€

Currarte que 10 personas metan 1000 euros en el selfbank este por 430 euros... me parece mucho curro, no sé. ¿Tú consigues traerle al banco 10300 euros y ellos dan en total 730€? ienso:


----------



## Glinka (2 May 2011)

Tengo invitaciones disponibles. Enviar privado con email.


----------



## javigm (12 May 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## alls84 (13 May 2011)

*incentivo*

hola tengo invitaciones y cumplo todos los requisitos ademas de los 30€ que te llevas ofrezco 10€ NETOS de incentivo, si alguien esta interesado que me mande un privado a ALLS84@HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## Enterao (13 May 2011)

pero esto no ha caducado ya ? empezo en 2007...


----------



## quaver (13 May 2011)

> pero esto no ha caducado ya ? empezo en 2007...



En la página anterior:



quaver dijo:


> Han ampliado y modificado las condiciones:
> 
> landing AMIGOS 2


----------



## Glinka (14 May 2011)

Aprovecho para recordar que aún me quedan invitaciones .
Puedes enviarme un privado aquí y te envio la invitación a tu email. Abres la cuenta en Self Bank, con solo ingresar 1000 euros te regalan 30 euros.


----------



## SOBRI (17 May 2011)

necesito una invitación, enviarme MP, gracias!


----------



## noviercas2010 (17 May 2011)

SOBRI dijo:


> necesito una invitación, enviarme MP, gracias!



Te he mandado un privado, amigo.


----------



## javigm (19 May 2011)

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## javigm (25 May 2011)

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Joseluislinares (30 May 2011)

buenas. 
Me ofrezco para una invitacion que me quedan. 
Ya realicé 4 con exito para ambos (mi invitado y un servidor). 
Tambien me ofrezco a dar cualquier clase de explicación del procedimiento de bonificación con detalles, y sin compromiso.

Al que le interese, sólo tiene que mandarme un email a "burgosma1 @ yahoo.com" .

Saludos.


----------



## javigm (31 May 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Jun 2011)

Timo.


----------



## javigm (9 Jun 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos 


NADIE SE ANIMA¡¡¡


----------



## javigm (15 Jun 2011)

upppppppppppppp¡¡¡


----------



## Singularidad informativa (25 Jun 2011)

Dispongo de invitaciones. Cumplo con todas las condiciones de la promoción.

30€ sin riesgo, y además *bonifico con 5€*

qvtx@hotmail.com
Explico todo paso a paso y resuelvo cualquier duda.


----------



## freddyvoorhees (1 Jul 2011)

Una duda, actualmente cuánto tiempo tardan en ingresar los 30 euros (menos impuestos) a la persona invitada?


----------



## javigm (5 Jul 2011)

*?¿*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos 


NADIE SE ANIMA¡¡¡


----------



## Hackusho (7 Jul 2011)

uolas, tengo invitaciones, enviarme mensaje privado para mas información


----------



## javigm (8 Jul 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Singularidad informativa (8 Jul 2011)

Dispongo de invitaciones. Cumplo con todas las condiciones de la promoción.

30€ sin riesgo, y además bonifico con 5€

qvtx@hotmail.com
Explico todo paso a paso y resuelvo cualquier duda.


----------



## javigm (8 Jul 2011)

*¿?*

hola

nadie se anima???


----------



## javigm (12 Jul 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Singularidad informativa (29 Jul 2011)

Dispongo de invitaciones. Cumplo con todas las condiciones de la promoción.

30€ sin riesgo, y además bonifico con 5€

qvtx@hotmail.com
Explico todo paso a paso y resuelvo cualquier duda.


----------



## javigm (29 Jul 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## algyen (1 Ago 2011)

Yo también tengo y ayudo en todo el proceso. Contesto enseguida. Mandar privado


----------



## javigm (11 Ago 2011)

*¿?*

hola

tngo invitaciones
jmmoldeslores@hotmail.com 

si alguien esta interesado que me escriba y le mando una y le guio en todo el proceso

saludos


----------



## Singularidad informativa (12 Ago 2011)

Dispongo de invitaciones. Cumplo con todas las condiciones de la promoción.

30€ sin riesgo, y además bonifico con 5€

qvtx@hotmail.com
Explico todo paso a paso y resuelvo cualquier duda.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (9 Sep 2011)

uupppppp!!


----------



## Ahorradora_ya (31 Oct 2011)

Hola,

Yo tengo aún 3 invitaciones y podría dar 25 euros NETOS a parte de los 30 brutos que te da selfbank, y cumplo todas las condiciones. Soy cliente de selfbank desde hace 1 año y cumplo con el saldo medio de 300 euros.

Si estáis interesado contactar conmigo en rosamariaruiz88@gmail.com ó mandarme un privado del foro. 

Gracias!

Un saludo


----------



## Singularidad informativa (2 Dic 2011)

Dispongo de invitaciones. Cumplo con todas las condiciones de la promoción.

30€ sin riesgo, y además bonifico con 5€

qvtx@hotmail.com
Explico todo paso a paso y resuelvo cualquier duda.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (4 Abr 2012)

Han actualizado la promoción, info aquí

30€ por abrir la cuenta y tener un saldo mínimo de 1000€ (una vez cobrados los 30€ puedes retirarlos), más información y cualquier duda:
qvtx@hotmail.com


----------



## ahnacoff (30 May 2013)

Si alguien está interesado en hacerse una cuenta de selfbank os puedo apadrinar, cumplo las condiciones 100%. mandarme un privado con vuestro nombre y e-mail y os mando la invitación. si tenéis alguna duda preguntad.


----------

